# Avoiding Offense in Writing About Hindu Gods



## Crying (Sep 16, 2014)

So I've been reading a lot of Eastern religion and mythology lately and part way through the Ramayana (a Hindu epic) I had the idea to write a novel or story about a few Hindu gods/goddesses as urban drug-lords or brothel owners or gangsters or other sort of sleazy positions of power. 
I really love the idea of this, but being a white American with little knowledge of religions other than Christianity, I'm not sure if this would be appropriate to write about. Does anyone have any idea whether Hindus would find portrayals of gods/goddesses in these positions and scenarios offensive or harmful? I'd really like to avoid causing offense!


----------



## Plasticweld (Sep 16, 2014)

I would spend lots of time doing research so that you could accurately portray your characters and their belief system.  If you are good at what you do, you will always manage to piss off someone.  Be anything but luke warm and ignorant when writing, and it will both intrigue and annoy someone if done well


----------



## Kevin (Sep 16, 2014)

I would venture to guess that no true Hindu would issue a Fatwah, however, any story using a currently active religion's iconography or gods is bound to offend someone. Any portrayal of anything supernatural is bound to offend someone, somewhere.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Sep 16, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I would venture to guess that no true Hindu would issue a Fatwah



Indeed, considering that fatwas are Islamic


----------



## Apple Ice (Sep 16, 2014)

It always irks me when someone asks if its okay to write about a certain type of religion under the fear of offense. Write any old shit you want about any old God. Don't bother asking people on the internet if its okay for your own piece of mind. The fact that Trey Parker and Matt Stone haven't been hit by lightning is evidence that no God gives a shit if you write about them offensively, let alone at all. Write it and offend everyone you can in the process. People are only offended about opinion if it's true.


----------



## Miles-Kirk (Sep 16, 2014)

American Gods - Neil Gaiman, has characters in the book that are hindu gods, as well as other religions. Kevin Hearne - Iron Druid Chronicles, he also uses gods within his book as characters, as does P.C Cast as the main protagonist.

What all three of these books have in common is that they bring the premise of gods into the modern day making it urban fantasy. If you are wanting to keep the setting way back in the era that religion depicts them in, you will need to do a tonne of research to make sure every detail is accurate. 

Someone is always going to be offended and not happy with something you write about, being controversial is way better than being boring and passed over.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Sep 16, 2014)

Apple Ice said:


> It always irks me when someone asks if its okay to write about a certain type of religion under the fear of offense. Write any old shit you want about any old God. Don't bother asking people on the internet if its okay for your own piece of mind. The fact that Trey Parker and Matt Stone haven't been hit by lightning is evidence that no God gives a shit if you write about them offensively, let alone at all. Write it and offend everyone you can in the process. People are only offended about opinion if it's true.



One should have the humility to educate oneself about a religion before they write about it, however. People are also offended if you take truths then bastardize them into a caricature.


----------



## InstituteMan (Sep 16, 2014)

The best -- absolutely without question best -- piece of Western fiction (written by a white guy!) borrowing the Hindu pantheon for its main characters is Lord of Light by Roger Zelazny. 

From time to time I pimp that book in threads here on the forum, but seriously, it is my all time favorite piece of science fiction. It won enough awards back in its day that I am apparently not alone in my fondness for the book. Definitely give it a read. As best as I know, and I am a low-grade Zelazny-phile, no Hindus were particularly up in arms over his treatment of the religion, and it wasn't across the board flattering. 

I suspect that you will be okay, unless you plan on moving to India or something, and even then based on the Indian-Americans I know I doubt that you would have any issues.


----------



## Apple Ice (Sep 16, 2014)

Guy Faukes said:


> People are also offended if you take truths then bastardize them into a caricature.



And that doesn't bother me in the slightest.Besides, when it comes to religions "truths" are absolutely debatable. I don't write stuff blasting beliefs, I just don't mind if other's do or not.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Sep 16, 2014)

Apple Ice said:


> And that doesn't bother me in the slightest.Besides, when it comes to religions "truths" are absolutely debatable.



Well, it sort of undermines your point about opinions. People do have the right be offended, especially when you're attacking a major part of their lives. I prefer respectful discussion than blatant statements. If they get offended still, screw 'em. 

Eh, some truths are debatable in religion, but there are basic characteristics that defined important features of each. 

In terms of fictional work, I would do a good deal of research to learn the nuances of the religion out of respect for another's way of life. I wouldn't want to just do a superficial hack job through Western eyes. 



Apple Ice said:


> I don't write stuff blasting beliefs, I just don't mind if other's do or not.



I sort of mind, depending on what the purpose of the slight is. Trey and Matt make some offensive stuff, but most of it has a point. The "Book of Mormon", when taken at face value, seems to blast Mormonism, but it's almost a celebration of religion and the contradictory layers of faith.


----------



## Apple Ice (Sep 18, 2014)

I think there should be research and whatnot too, of course. Maybe I came across too strong there and didn't get my point across very well. I think if you're going to write about religion then yes, actually know what it is you're talking about, but ultimately, don't hide your opinion of it just for the sake of sparing feelings. it's my personal view that all religions were created by ancient sexist/racist men and are being maintained my modern sexist/racist men and it's just a terrible thing. That's an overarching view of it, not on the individual believers, as I find many are lovely, I just won't curb my opinion about it when writing in order to not offend them, is all.


----------



## Nickleby (Sep 18, 2014)

If you change the names and the identifying features, you avoid the issue altogether. That's creativity, it's our job.


----------



## count58 (Sep 24, 2014)

You might want to read Siddhartha for instance, 
a book about the formation of Buddhism.
Or probably read the Koran if you want to know Islam.
To know more about Hinduism, you need research.
Study the practices, culture and tradition of this religion.
Google or a walk to the library may do.


----------

